# Napoli - Inter: 12 febbraio 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming



## admin (10 Febbraio 2022)

Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli 

Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


Gol dell'inter da corner nemmeno quotato.


----------



## kipstar (10 Febbraio 2022)

un bel pareggio


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Febbraio 2022)

da vedere come reagirà l'inter dopo il derby.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Fozza nabule


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


In mancanza del noto asteroide, tifo per un pareggio con infortuni e rossi a profusione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Febbraio 2022)

Boh per me gli interisti vincono facile.
Non inganni il derby, mettono sotto chiunque in italia, forse giusto la Juve e il Milan possono intimorirli in partita secca.
Il napoli è una squadra di perdenti cosmici


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo sti cancri si fermino che voglio andare primo


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Fozza nabule


Ma anche no. Il nabule se vince ipoteca lo scudetto visto che hanno la rosa più forte di tutti.
Io tifo per il pareggio...o vittoria Inter.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Febbraio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. *Il nabule se vince ipoteca lo scudetto* visto che hanno la rosa più forte di tutti.
> Io tifo per il pareggio...o vittoria Inter.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Meglio se vince il Napoli.


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo in Osimhen, ma non mi faccio troppe illusioni.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Poitano e Insigne possono dar fastidio a ridosso dell'area a Skriniar e D'Ambrosio, Inter che sarà costretta a giocare qualche metro più indietro del solito per non lasciare troppo campo ad Osimhen... partita tatticamente molto interessante.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## King of the North (12 Febbraio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Il nabule se vince ipoteca lo scudetto visto che hanno la rosa più forte di tutti.
> Io tifo per il pareggio...o vittoria Inter.


Ipoteca lo scudetto stando a +1 dall’Inter con una partita in meno e con altre 14 giornate da giocare…


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


Chi deve vincere qui?


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi deve vincere qui?


Siamo in piena lotta scudetto, direi che si tifa per il Napoli. Bisogna crederci e bisogna provare a vincere lo scudo!


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi deve vincere qui?


Tiferei Napoli oggi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Partita decisiva. Una pari non sarebbe male per noi ma comunque forza Napoli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi deve vincere qui?


Il Napoli.
L'Inter è a +4 da noi e Napoli (i 3 punti con questo Bologna vergognoso sono scontatissimi), magari una sconfitta stasera e in Champions potrebbe metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Febbraio 2022)

Se il Napoli vincesse avrebbe un boost di fiducia incredibile e diventerebbero temibili. Molto meglio un pareggio. Poi chiaro se proprio deve vincere qualcuno, meglio vinca il Napoli.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Se il Napoli vincesse avrebbe un boost di fiducia incredibile e diventerebbero temibili*. Molto meglio un pareggio. Poi chiaro se proprio deve vincere qualcuno, meglio vinca il Napoli.



Vero che il Napoli si gaserebbe ma d'altro canto per l'Inter sarebbe una bella mazzata.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vero che il Napoli si gaserebbe ma d'altro canto per l'Inter sarebbe una bella mazzata.


Io tifo Milan e per il Milan e meglio la vittoria del Napoli.
Poi ovviamente da milanista sono anti Inter e quindi se non dovessimo vincere lo scudetto (cosa molto probabile) preferirei vederlo vincere dal Napoli invece che dal inter...

Quindi ancora una volta si tifa per i partenopei.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io tifo Milan e per il Milan e meglio la vittoria del Napoli.
> Poi ovviamente da milanista sono anti Inter e quindi se non dovessimo vincere lo scudetto (cosa molto probabile) preferirei vederlo vincere dal Napoli invece che dal inter...
> 
> Quindi ancora una volta si tifa per i partenopei.



Certo, piuttosto che vedere le m... festeggiare preferisco che lo scudetto lo vinca pure la Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Boh per me gli interisti vincono facile.*
> Non inganni il derby, mettono sotto chiunque in italia, forse giusto la Juve e il Milan possono intimorirli in partita secca.
> Il napoli è una squadra di perdenti cosmici



Dopo questa previsione perdono di sicuro


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pareggino e tutti contenti.
Ma l'Inter queste partite non le sbaglia....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pareggino e tutti contenti.
> Ma l'Inter queste partite non le sbaglia....



Non è una partita da pareggino. Io vedo meglio il Napoli.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


dato che per me lo scudetto rimane impossibile spero in un bel x2.. per noi sarà difficile andare a vincere a Napoli


----------



## Viulento (12 Febbraio 2022)

come da logica si deve tifare napoli.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> come da logica si deve tifare napoli.



Si tifa sempre chi gioca contro l'Inter.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tifa sempre chi gioca contro l'Inter.


A meno che non giochi contro i mafiosi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A meno che non giochi contro i mafiosi.



In quel caso ci si può astenere del tutto


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A meno che non giochi contro i mafiosi.


Ma oddio mafiosi…la mia impressione è che i mafiosi sono proprio l’Interisti da sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi deve vincere qui?


Il Vesuvio.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Napoli Inter, big match del prossimo turno di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 12 febbraio 2022 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli
> 
> Dove vedere Napoli Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 12 febbraio


Forza Napoli.
Una vittoria dei partenopei sarebbe fondamentale per la corsa scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Vesuvio.



Risposta ambigua...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Potrebbe eruttare il Vesuvio colpito da una bomba del chapa .


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

spero in un pari. ma se dovesse segnare l'inter sicuro che sarà su calcio d'angolo o su rigore....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Forza Napoli.
> *Una vittoria dei partenopei sarebbe *fondamentale per la corsa scudetto.



Sarebbe una mazzata terribile per le m...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ci dobbiamo sorbire Pardo ed il nemico Ambrosini.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo questa previsione perdono di sicuro


Lasciami gufare in pace!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lasciami gufare in pace!



Vai tranquillo


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi deve vincere qui?


Napoli.
Hanno il nostro stesso problema, o vanno a 1000 o difficilmente la vincono.
L'inter come la Juve portano invece le partite a casa anche giocando male.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Bah.. 
Mettiamoci comodi a gufare va .
The caldo e atletico van goof.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pardo e ambrosini?

Brividi.

Mi tocca sorbirmi la touche.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pardo e ambrosini?
> 
> Brividi.
> 
> Mi tocca sorbirmi la touche.



Pardo si può tollerare Ambrosini no.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore netto.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Per me è rigore.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è rigore dai.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore?!


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Febbraio 2022)

se non dà sto rigore è uno scandalo


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Partito benissimo il Napoli. Speriamo. 
Se dovessimo non vincere lo scudetto spero lo vincano loro.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Netto


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Bene bene


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Insigne sbaglierà pure questo?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore solare.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lo tira Insigne. Finisce in tribuna sicuro.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione però a sto csso di Insigne


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

1-0


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente un gran rigore.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

*1-0 Napule!*


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore netto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Un bell'X e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## Tobi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Com è questo inizio partita?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ci hanno messo mezz'ora per dare un rigore grande come la capoccia di Spalletti.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Palo Napoli.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Nooooooo palo


----------



## Milo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Palo zielinski


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Zielinski sulla nostra trequarti sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dietro l'Inter sta ballando. 

Dai dai dai, fare subito il secondo!


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Febbraio 2022)

l'inter l'abbiamo battuta, col napoli abbiamo perso in casa 2 volte e dovremo andare a giocare da loro.. ho paura.. poi con lo stadio pieno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

De Vrij veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l'inter l'abbiamo battuta, col napoli abbiamo perso in casa 2 volte e dovremo andare a giocare da loro.. ho paura.. poi con lo stadio pieno


Col Napoli succede sempre qualcosa di strano quando li affrontiamo in casa, tra il rigore netto non dato a Hernandez su fallo di Bakayoko, al gol annullato col fantasioso fuorigioco di Giroud già per terra, sono state due sconfitte assolutamente immeritate.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

De Vrij non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l'inter l'abbiamo battuta, col napoli abbiamo perso in casa 2 volte e dovremo andare a giocare da loro.. ho paura.. poi con lo stadio pieno



In realtà l'ultima l'avevamo pareggiata.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> De Vrij veramente imbarazzante.


Skriniar invece corre come un somaro zoppo .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> De Vrij veramente imbarazzante.


Io sono ancora qui che mi chiedono come cavolo abbiano fatto a non ammonirlo per il fallo da rigore.
Sti Interisti vengono sempre graziati.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma dzeko le gioca tutte ??
Mah.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rotto Politano.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dzeko le gioca tutte ??
> Mah.



Pazzesco. Non si rompe nessuno li.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa tiri da lì capra?


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

quanto soffre l'Inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2022)

Che scemo sto Insigne


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Inter presa a pallonate per ora.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter presa a pallonate per ora.


Sono ingiocabili. -cit-


----------



## Hellscream (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dzeko le gioca tutte ??
> Mah.


Sarebbero seriamente un caso da studiare. 22 giocatori bionici.


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Febbraio 2022)

Che [email protected] caccanoglu


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono ingiocabili. -cit-



Non mi fido, questi qualcosa si inventano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Se l'Inter gioca così mercoledì ne prende 4.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto ci pesa l' effetto Serra se perdono stasera


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Se osimehn è un po furbo da stazionare largo a destra contro di Marco va a nozze.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto ci pesa l' effetto Serra se perdono stasera



Inutile ripensarci. Magari l'effetto Serra ha motivato il Milan, chi lo sa.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Febbraio 2022)

osimehn sempre lasciato 1 vs1 contro de vrij.. il napoli dovrebbe sfruttare la sua velocità ed invece fanno tiki taka


----------



## Vinx90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Se questi avessero avuto una sequela di infortuni come la nostra starebbero a metà classifica, altro che ingiocabili.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Se questi avessero avuto una sequela di infortuni come la nostra starebbero a metà classifica, altro che ingiocabili.



Il campionato è ancora molto lungo.


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che giallo ha dato a Insigne? Scandaloso dai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

L'Inter è immune dai cartellini gialli.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

De Vrij ancora graziato. Assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> De Vrij ancora graziato. Assurdo.



Verrà espulso se si infortuna


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Febbraio 2022)

lol Dumfries tira in fallo laterale.


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Febbraio 2022)

Il Napoli perde per la poca fisicità di tre giocatori 
Insigne 
Lobotka - che fa comunque un ottimo lavoro 
Mario Rui

servono oggi giocatori bravi m anche forti fisicamente


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

Skriniar di ginocchio sulla schiena tutto normale


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che Spalletti sta facendo un altro miracolo con questa rosa.


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

che dire del primo tempo. 0 rigori e 0 calci d'angolo = 0 gol


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo molto meglio in Napoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2022)

Troppo forte quest'Inter comunque


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

3-1 inter a fine partita.


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 3-1 inter a fine partita.


Su 3 situazioni da fermo. Diciamo solo 2 per non esagerare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto ci pesa l' effetto Serra se perdono stasera



Questo se me lo trovo davanti lo prendo a randellate, altro che buonismo mieloso ad accettare le sue scuse...

Maledetto...


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Skriniar é veramente sopravvalutatissimo. Un macellaio che fa fallo 9 volte su 10 che interviene. Poi gliene fischiano 1 su 10 e allora pare forte. Vediamo contro Mané...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

che culo


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

I soliti napoletani falliti. Che perdenti.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Finita


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

il gollonzo rimpalloso. ci sta


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che gol è?
Ridicolo.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Che chiappe


----------



## Zenos (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ad ogni modo Geko la butta sempre dentro...noi aspettiamo sempre Ibra...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Febbraio 2022)

Io non so se Marotta ha qualche superpotere, ma é impressionante come le sue squadre siano immune ad ammonizioni


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Io non capirò mai come si possa definire osimehn un grande. 
Non sa correre palla al piede.

Weah? Ma per favore.
Asprilla forse.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Non la sto seguendo ma leggo grandissime proteste per la rimessa in gioco di dumfries? Viene invocato il "controfallo"...pareri?


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Giallo A Brozovic? L'arbitro deve essersi sbagliato


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Magari finisse così.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari finisse così.



Sì, un bel pareggio con qualche crociato


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Giallo A Brozovic? L'arbitro deve essersi sbagliato



Era concordato, per fargli saltare il Sassuolo.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Febbraio 2022)

Un 2 da picchiare forte in live.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Inter meglio ora. Penso la vinceranno sti maledetti.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che se questa partita dovesse dare un'idea di chi può ambire allo scudetto, per noi sarebbe incoraggiante.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Certo che se questa partita dovesse dare un'idea di chi può ambire allo scudetto, per noi sarebbe incoraggiante.


Perché? A me non sta dispiacendo la partita. Possono segnare entrambe


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Era concordato, per fargli saltare il Sassuolo.



Gombloddo


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma che culo che ha l'Inter


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma che culo che ha l'Inter


Non facciamo come loro con Maignan. Un bell intervento del portiere non è culo ma bravura


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma che culo che ha l'Inter



Segneranno al 90esimo.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Segneranno al 90esimo.



il 2 a 2 speriamo


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo come loro con Maignan. Un bell intervento del portiere non è culo ma bravura


Culo per l'azione, succede a loro il rimpallo e segnano, succede agli avversari e chiaramente esce il miracolo di Handanovic.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> il 2 a 2 speriamo



Temo di no.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Temo di no.



Anche io


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2022)

può andare anche il pari, tanto col sassuolo non vincono.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

comunque sicuro la vince l'Inter al 90esimo. Palese


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche io



Napoli troppo schiacciato.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Di Lorenzo che voleva fare?


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mario Rui inguardabile


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mario Rui inguardabile



Stava per fare una bella frittata.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Il Napoli comunque ha un centrocampo sopraffino. Zielinski ha una gran classe. Come
Lo vorrei al milan


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Resisti Napoli!


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Angolo Inter. Gol neanche quotato.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, io i cambi di Spalletti non li ho capiti molto


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

D ambrosio gol. Ce l ho al fanta


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Questi la sfangano giocando malissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto è scontato che segneranno ora


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2022)

buon risultato


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma batti sta punizione idiota


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> buon risultato



avrei preferito vittoria napoli. tanto quelli i punti li perdono da soli dopo.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Eh, meglio che niente. Certo che se non prendevano quel gol del kaiser da Dzeko...


----------



## darden (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo per noi.. alla fine entrambe avevano paura di perdere


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pari giusto.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> avrei preferito vittoria napoli. tanto quelli i punti li perdono da soli dopo.


si anche io, ma anche il Napoli non è da sottovalutare. Adesso tocca a noi


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Domani si va primi


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Domani si va primi



Tocchiamoci va!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto poche idee e poca qualità da entrambe le parti. 
Alla fine si sono annullate.

Il Napoli è affatto inferiore a questa Inter.

Alla fine la grande forza dell'inter è la continuità che riesce a dare avendo sempre i titolari disponibili.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Domani si va primi



Meglio parlare dopo.


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ce la faremo domani a vincere e scavalcare le melme?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ce la faremo domani a vincere e scavalcare le melme?



Calma, nulla è scontato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Molto bene il pareggio, ora sta a noi domani.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

La pochezza dell'inter è allucinante. 
Essenziale, semplice, fisica ma nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pochezza dell'inter è allucinante.
> *Essenziale, semplice, fisica ma nulla di trascendentale.*



In Italia può bastare.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Italia può bastare.


Questo è il dramma: basta e avanza perché il livello fisico è vergognoso .


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è il dramma: basta e avanza perché il livello fisico è vergognoso .



Vedremo contro il Liverpool che faranno.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedremo contro il Liverpool che faranno.


Chi la trasmette ??


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi la trasmette ??



Pare solo Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pare solo Amazon Prime Video.


Allora mi tocca gufare via etere.
La seguirò con voi tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora mi tocca gufare via etere.
> La seguirò con voi tutti.



Io posso vederla, guferò anche per conto tuo


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Spalletti parlando dell'inter lha praticamente descritta come una squadra fisica e poco altro.


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Febbraio 2022)

Napoli tolto Osimen da piangere 
L’Inter sembra stanca 
Ottimo pareggio


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calma, nulla è scontato.


Infatti, a complicarci la vita noi siamo i numeri uno.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti, *a complicarci la vita noi siamo i numeri uno.*



Senza dimenticare gli amici arbitri.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo vedo una Inter messa molto bene in campo con 3-4 elementi che corrono dal primo all ultimo minuto. Dzeko perisic dumfties barella e brizovic. Se non si spacca qualcuno perderanno pochi punti in inverno. Troppi pochi


----------



## Vinx90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà che di calcio capisco poco, ma qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi perché tale Lautaro Martinez è considerato un gran giocatore? Mi sembra di una mediocrità disarmante


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sul serio insigne in questo campionato non ha fatto un gol che sia uno su azione ?
Solo ed esclusivamente rigori?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Febbraio 2022)

Il pareggio è il risultato ideale.

Domani dipende tutto da noi.
Quanto rosico che non la posso vedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Sarà che di calcio capisco poco, ma qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi perché tale Lautaro Martinez è considerato un gran giocatore? Mi sembra di una mediocrità disarmante


mi associo, non vedo sto gran giocatore neanche io.


----------



## bmb (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio insigne in questo campionato non ha fatto un gol che sia uno su azione ?
> Solo ed esclusivamente rigori?


Esattamente.

Per quanto riguarda la partita, direi che forse questo è il risultato migliore per noi anche se vederli perdere è sempre una goduria.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la partita, direi che forse questo è il risultato migliore per noi anche se vederli perdere è sempre una goduria.


Mamma mia che giocatore osceno.

Il pari è ottimo per noi : il Napoli non si esalta e l'inter si rinfocilla con un brodino, come dicevano una volta i giornalisti, quelli bravi.


Sulla lotta per il primo posto però francamente ho ormai paura anche solo ad illudermi, visto quante volte mi sono rotto le ossa.

Per stare in alto servono tante doti che ancora non abbiamo.
Preferisco pensare a blindare il quarto posto, tanto quando l'inter perde è una goduria a prescindere da tutto.


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pareggio d'oro ragazzi. Crediamoci


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pareggino e tutti contenti.
> Ma l'Inter queste partite non le sbaglia....


Mi complimento!


----------

